# Spalted Hackberry



## Nubsnstubs (May 21, 2021)

While in Missouri, I had access to as much Hackberry as I wanted. So, I went down to the Holler and got a few pieces I thought would be good. To my surprise, it was outstanding. I made a small bowl just for grins. It won"t get finished because of the small crack on the rim that appeared at the 12 o'clock position while turning it. It is approximately 5 3/4" OD and 3 1/4" tall.... 







I have other spalted Hackberry gotten here in Arizona that has a lot of Spalting, but nothing like this. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## T. Ben (May 21, 2021)

Wow,there’s a lot going on there.


----------



## Wildthings (May 21, 2021)

Outstanding!


----------



## Barb (May 21, 2021)

Love it!


----------



## DLJeffs (May 21, 2021)

Very beautiful bowl. Is hackberry an underappreciated wood? I sure liked the pieces Andrew (@El Guapo ) sold me. Especially stabilized.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (May 21, 2021)

Beautiful hunk of wood. 

I've got a hackberry tree I cut down last November that I'm hoping will spalt well. Around here, I've heard it only takes a few months in the summer, so I'm keeping a close watch on it. Hackberry is one tree I have a lot of (along with locust spp.) So hoping I get something nice and can utilize some of these trees.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (May 21, 2021)

Tim, this wood was cut last year, possibly February. Laid in the shade of other trees up until I picked it up 2 weeks ago. 

Hey, did you plant any of those Saguaro seeds yet?? I think I found some of my Queen of the Night seeds. I gave a bunch to a friend, and she called and was telling me about the offspring. I asked if she had any left, and then she offered what was left....So, maybe I'll get some seeds for you......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (May 21, 2021)

Thanks for the info on the hackberry, I'll probably wait until at least August until I make some more test cuts. This tree is also laying where I dropped it, limbed it and cut into 8' lengths. Grass, weeds, etc are already waist high around it with heavy shade, so should be a good spot.

I didn't plant the Saguaro yet,. All my plant racks are full as it's been so wet here I haven't been able to plant out anything. Hoping to spend this wknd planting things then I'll get the cactus going.


If you get a hold of the Queen of the night seeds would love to have some!


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 21, 2021)

Very nice hackberry. Yes it is very much under appreciated. Thos of us who can afford some of the imported black and whites, can mimic them closely with judiciously chosen pieces of spalted hackberry.


----------



## Nature Man (May 21, 2021)

Spalting is outrageous! Would really be nice if you could salvage this bowl somehow! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Barb (May 21, 2021)

Nubsnstubs said:


> While in Missouri, I had access to as much Hackberry as I wanted. So, I went down to the Holler and got a few pieces I thought would be good. To my surprise, it was outstanding. I made a small bowl just for grins. It won"t get finished because of the small crack on the rim that appeared at the 12 o'clock position while turning it. It is approximately 5 3/4" OD and 3 1/4" tall.... View attachment 209304
> 
> View attachment 209306
> 
> I have other spalted Hackberry gotten here in Arizona that has a lot of Spalting, but nothing like this. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)


You could butterfly the crack.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (May 22, 2021)

Barb said:


> You could butterfly the crack.



Oh no, Babs, I wish you hadn't suggested that. Bf's and I don't get along.. I personally don't like them even though they do look good in some applications. As you can see below, the crack seems to have closed up some. Glue with a tad bit of dust will fix the lip.



What is not seen is the gaping hole on the side 



If you think you want it, it's yours for MFRB postage with a peanut.... If not you, it's up for grabs by any other member. 
This guy I built the cabinets and door for in Missouri is having his housewarming in July. I told him I'd be there. I also told him to get down to the holler where the rest of this firewood is and bring it up and put it on a covered pallet for me. ..... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 22, 2021)

Wow that's an offer you can't pass up.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 22, 2021)

That looks prime for a bit of air turning. But I think @Barb can turn air with the best of em...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb (May 22, 2021)

Sure thing! I'll take it. That's an awesome offer! Thank you. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb (May 22, 2021)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Oh no, Babs, I wish you hadn't suggested that. Bf's and I don't get along.. I personally don't like them even though they do look good in some applications. As you can see below, the crack seems to have closed up some. Glue with a tad bit of dust will fix the lip.View attachment 209372
> 
> What is not seen is the gaping hole on the side View attachment 209374
> 
> ...


Since you don't like bf's you're really not going to like the bowl I'm working on now. I think I went a little overboard with them but what's done is done. I've been having fits trying to get the end grain on the inside smooth since it keeps tearing out. It's dry cottonwood and I keep sharpening my tools but I'm about ready to toss it.


----------



## Crocy in Aus. (May 22, 2021)

Barb said:


> Since you don't like bf's you're really not going to like the bowl I'm working on now. I think I went a little overboard with them but what's done is done. I've been having fits trying to get the end grain on the inside smooth since it keeps tearing out. It's dry cottonwood and I keep sharpening my tools but I'm about ready to toss it.


Barb, sometimes some timber refuses to be turned by tools and you have to use the 80 grit gouge. Some of my local timber is so finiky it marrs with the rubbing of the bevel.
Rgds,
Crocy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (May 22, 2021)

Barb said:


> Sure thing! I'll take it. That's an awesome offer! Thank you. :)


I'll do my best to get it in the mail on Monday, but Tuesday looks more realistic. Clicknship doesn't want to accept my credit card so I can't ship out anything til it's straightened out. I'll PM you with my paypal info. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb (May 22, 2021)

Thanks again. :)


----------



## Wildthings (May 22, 2021)

Nubsnstubs said:


> I'll do my best to get it in the mail on Monday, but Tuesday looks more realistic. Clicknship doesn't want to accept my credit card so I can't ship out anything til it's straightened out. I'll PM you with my paypal info. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


Use Paypal to create a USPS flat rate label - cheaper too

https://www.paypal.com/shiplabel/create/

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Barb (May 31, 2021)

I got this today along with a couple of nice goodies! The bowl is in decent shape. I think I'll stabilize it then finish it. It shouldn't require anything special other than that. It's certainly a keeper! Thanks Jerry. :)

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## DLJeffs (May 31, 2021)

The bowl is awesome ... but that other piece of ebony or ironwood or whatever it is perhaps even better. You really scored with that mail.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Barb (May 31, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> The bowl is awesome ... but that other piece of ebony or ironwood or whatever it is perhaps even better. You really scored with that mail.


I certainly did! :)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 31, 2021)

Outstanding! Please be sure to keep us posted on the bowl progress! Chuck


----------



## Barb (May 31, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Outstanding! Please be sure to keep us posted on the bowl progress! Chuck


Will do! :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (May 31, 2021)

Barb said:


> I got this today along with a couple of nice goodies! The bowl is in decent shape. I think I'll stabilize it then finish it. It shouldn't require anything special other than that. It's certainly a keeper! Thanks Jerry. :)
> 
> View attachment 210146


It’s Desert Ironwood. Had to get rid of it as I might’ve wanted to do something with it. ....... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Barb (May 31, 2021)

Nubsnstubs said:


> It’s Desert Ironwood. Had to get rid of it as I might’ve wanted to do something with it. ....... Jerry (in Tucson)


Well I appreciate it. :)


----------



## William Tanner (May 31, 2021)

Looking forward to seeing what you make.


----------



## Barb (Jun 13, 2021)

This little lovely finally got finished today. I didn't have to do much at all. Once I stabilized it, it was just a matter of trueing(?) everything back up. I left the foot on it to elevate it a bit in status. Now it thinks it's better than the rest of the bowls around it lol. I finished it with walnut oil.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 13, 2021)

Pretty little bowl! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 13, 2021)

Barb, well done. I suppose the stabilizer cause the wood to really pop. The few pen bodies I made didn't really pop like your piece did. Again, well done..... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jun 13, 2021)

You got those bowls down.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Jun 13, 2021)

Love what the stabilizer did to the bowl! Nice job finishing it up.

Cactus juice?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 14, 2021)



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 14, 2021)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Barb, well done. I suppose the stabilizer cause the wood to really pop. The few pen bodies I made didn't really pop like your piece did. Again, well done..... Jerry (in Tucson)


Cut your pens at a 15 to 30 degree cross grain. That will help expose more color. About 2/3 of my hackberry blanks go in an arts and crafts bin for the wife to make other things out of because the color doesnt look like it will shine through.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jun 14, 2021)

Very pretty bowl Barb. It looks like stabilizing spalted hackberry darkens it some. Those box lid panels I stabilized darkened some just like Barb's bowl. Still a really pretty, dramatic wood in my opinion.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Jun 14, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Love what the stabilizer did to the bowl! Nice job finishing it up.
> 
> Cactus juice?


Thank you and yes I used cactus juice. :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

